
Covid-19 Tracker – India - kumarm
https://www.covid19india.org/
======
kumarm
This seems to be done by 2 developers as open source and open data project
([https://github.com/covid19india](https://github.com/covid19india)). and one
of them is 15 yr old kid. Including building the website and collecting data
from every data source available.

Make sure to checkout clusters tab.

